# 2013 Sequoia Double Metric Century 200K



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

[video=youtube;NVn-7idnNFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVn-7idnNFk[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVn-7idnNFk 
I was planing to do only 100 miles , but my club mate wanted to do the full 200K. The route got us up close to the Pescadero Road Race action. Enjoyed the artichoke bread at the Arcangeli Grocery & Bakery Rest Stop. Saw the AIDS Lifecycle riders on there way to L.A. I finished the 120 miles in 9:12. 10,780 feet of climbing.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice work. How was the heat?

I liked the look of the 100 miler. Although, I think I would have gone to Big Basin State Park instead of that China Camp rd. I love going through 236 that way with the redwoods and all. Sure, it's "off route" with no support and more miles, but the store at headquarters would have been a good stop.

I may ride next yr as this yr had a family obligation


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

It was probably not a good idea to have this ride the same day as the Pescadero Road Race since they both used parts of the same road.


----------

